# Trouble with Acana



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a 2 year old golden girl, who I have tried to switch to Acana LB puppy, for a couple of months now. She got the runs initially got the runs, which improved but never completely went away. In the last 3 weeks the runs have returned. She has been to the vet and had a course of metronidazole and still it continues. I bought her a bag of her old food Ultra LB puppy and it is much improved. I wonder if anyone else has had that problem with Acana?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I feed all of my guys Acana and we've had no issues whatsoever.

Just wondering..why are you feeding her puppy formula at 2 years old???


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max does great on Acana Wild Prairie.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Both her and her 6 year old mother are on puppy. It has been very hard to keep weight on them because they are so active. I have tried performance formula's but I have the same issues with diarrhea.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I wouldnt be feeding them a puppy formula. Its to rich. Also, how much were you feeding both of them you could of been feeding to much? I feed Acana to my guy with a very sensitive gut and I havent had any issues, he to is also hard to keep weight on


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Is there are reason you are feeding puppy food to an adult dog? I am a bit confused. Regardless, if you are switching foods, transition slowly from one food to the other, there is less chance of tummy upset. Feeding too much can result in digestive problems.
I have fed my dogs Acana (Ranchlands All Life stages) for a couple of years now with no problems at all, my 70 lb boy gets 2 cups a day and does well on that amount. Sometimes it takes a bit of trial and error to figure out just how much a dog needs.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

The puppy food is normally blend to be a richer formula or better put more calorie dense which certain dog's digestive system does not tolerate. I have one that reacts the same way you are describing when I have tried to switch to a more calorie dense high quality kibble but will do just fine on a non dense kibble.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

A1Malinois said:


> I wouldnt be feeding them a puppy formula. Its to rich. Also, how much were you feeding both of them you could of been feeding to much? I feed Acana to my guy with a very sensitive gut and I havent had any issues, he to is also hard to keep weight on


Which formula are you using? Over the 10 months I have tried Grasslands, Sport and Agility and LB puppy. They were getting 1 cup twice a day, and you are correct, if I give them more than about a 1 cup/meal, of any food, they get upset stomachs. Puppy food was what the vet recommended to help keep the weight on. They are 45 and 52 pounds and their ribs are a little more visible than the vet would like.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Steadfast said:


> The puppy food is normally blend to be a richer formula or better put more calorie dense which certain dog's digestive system does not tolerate. I have one that reacts the same way you are describing when I have tried to switch to a more calorie dense high quality kibble but will do just fine on a non dense kibble.


How do you keep wait on him? Just feed more of the less dense kibble?


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

I have all of my dogs on Grasslands with no problems. Hazel gets a cup twice a day with a little wet food mixed in and she weighs 60 lbs.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

I would put my two year old on adult food. I would make absolutely sure with your vet that there is no health issues causing trouble. Then if after a long try with a food I would change it. Not all dogs react to each diet the same. I have had pups in the same litter not get along with the same diet. Some are very sensitive to the higher proteins or different ingredients. When you dog has problems you should also eliminate all treats and stay with only their diet until you know what is the cause. You would be surprise what one little milk bone or snack could do to a sensitive tummy.


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Sawyer is on Acana Grasslands (1.5 cups 2x per day) and he weighs 68lbs. He has some sensitivity issues too and I noticed that there is chicken fat in grasslands so I may move him over to Acana Pacifica for a while to see if his skin rashes go away. I do really like Acana.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Millie'sMom said:


> Which formula are you using? Over the 10 months I have tried Grasslands, Sport and Agility and LB puppy. They were getting 1 cup twice a day, and you are correct, if I give them more than about a 1 cup/meal, of any food, they get upset stomachs. Puppy food was what the vet recommended to help keep the weight on. They are 45 and 52 pounds and their ribs are a little more visible than the vet would like.


I give the Lamb/Apple formula Single protein-Lamb single grain-Oats. Mine has a lot of sensitivities and this one seems to agree with him. Been feeding it for 6 months about. I am planning to see if he can tolerate the Ranchlands formula because its gran free and does not contain any chicken products.

I was going to switch over to Taste of the Wild a while ago but after researching the company that makes it (as well as makes Natural Balance) they had a recall a number of years ago similar to the 2007 recalls with melamine contaminated food. So I dont trust them


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

MGMF said:


> I would put my two year old on adult food. I would make absolutely sure with your vet that there is no health issues causing trouble.


The vet has checked everything, thyroid, heart, stool, blood and she can find nothing. While we both agree she is not going to be a big dog, she could use a little more weight. It appears, she simply expends more energy than she takes in, which is why the vet was recommending the higher calorie puppy food.

I am glad you mentioned that different dogs can be sensitive to foods differently. Her mother is not nearly as sensitive as she is and I thought it was just my imagination because they are so closely related


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

A1Malinois said:


> I give the Lamb/Apple formula Single protein-Lamb single grain-Oats. Mine has a lot of sensitivities and this one seems to agree with him. Been feeding it for 6 months about. I am planning to see if he can tolerate the Ranchlands formula because its gran free and does not contain any chicken products.
> 
> I was going to switch over to Taste of the Wild a while ago but after researching the company that makes it (as well as makes Natural Balance) they had a recall a number of years ago similar to the 2007 recalls with melamine contaminated food. So I dont trust them


Thank you for the info, I like the look of both the Lamb/Apple and the Duck/Apple. She seems to be doing a lot better on the Ultra, I think I will keep her on that for a while, and then switch her very gradually back to one of the Acana singles. While Ultra is not my first choice, it seems to agree with her.

You mentioned switching to Ranchlands, are you concerned about all the alberta beef currently being recalled?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Millie'sMom said:


> The vet has checked everything, thyroid, heart, stool, blood and she can find nothing. While we both agree she is not going to be a big dog, she could use a little more weight. It appears, she simply expends more energy than she takes in, which is why the vet was recommending the higher calorie puppy food.
> 
> I am glad you mentioned that different dogs can be sensitive to foods differently. Her mother is not nearly as sensitive as she is and I thought it was just my imagination because they are so closely related


Some vets do not know what a healthy weight looks like because they are so used to seeing over weight dogs. Could you post a couple pics of your girl?



Millie'sMom said:


> Thank you for the info, I like the look of both the Lamb/Apple and the Duck/Apple. She seems to be doing a lot better on the Ultra, I think I will keep her on that for a while, and then switch her very gradually back to one of the Acana singles. While Ultra is not my first choice, it seems to agree with her.
> 
> You mentioned switching to Ranchlands, are you concerned about all the alberta beef currently being recalled?


He isnt on Ranchalnds yet, I have to email the company to see if they use any beef from the effected facility or whatever the issue is. Ultra is that Natural Balance Ultra? If so they are made by Diamond which has recently had a salmonella recall and a few years ago melamine issues in their kibble. I would just go back to Acana rather then get her used to a new food now only to upset her and switch again


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Millie'sMom said:


> The vet has checked everything, thyroid, heart, stool, blood and she can find nothing. While we both agree she is not going to be a big dog, she could use a little more weight. It appears, she simply expends more energy than she takes in, which is why the vet was recommending the higher calorie puppy food.
> 
> I am glad you mentioned that different dogs can be sensitive to foods differently. Her mother is not nearly as sensitive as she is and I thought it was just my imagination because they are so closely related


I am glad they ruled out heath issues. Needing more weight is a matter of increasing the adult food as needed. I have one girl who can go from 1 1/2 cups up to 3 cups per day depending on what time of year. Another who is 2 cups per day not matter what activity level. Another who is closer to 3 cups. I can go on and on but each one is so different. I would find a nice adult food or at least a All Life State food and make sure you measure the food so you know exactly how much she is eating. Start at say 2 1/2 cups a day and increase or decrease by 1/4 or 1/2 cup every couple of weeks until you find the right amount. Then adjust during more active time or couch potato days. Never use the bag listed amount never saw that to accurate. You really need to know your dogs ideal weight and eyeball when they need adjusting. You golden may be a slim built dog and if so high calorie isn't going to help but add the weight she doesn't need. If you are not sure of her ideal maybe call a golden breeder vs. the vet and let them assess her weight. Post pictures and maybe the forum can help you.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

A1Malinois said:


> Some vets do not know what a healthy weight looks like because they are so used to seeing over weight dogs. Could you post a couple pics of your girl?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I would love to post some pics, I just have to figure out how to upload them from my camera to a mac laptop


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

MGMF;1819661You really need to know your dogs ideal weight and eyeball when they need adjusting. You golden may be a slim built dog and if so high calorie isn't going to help but add the weight she doesn't need. If you are not sure of her ideal maybe call a golden breeder vs. the vet and let them assess her weight. Post pictures and maybe the forum can help you.[/QUOTE said:


> That all makes sense. She is very active year round.
> 
> Wondering if anyone can recommend a Golden breeder, near Toronto Ontario, that might be willing to take a look. The original breeder is no longer someone whose opinion I value.
> 
> I will post pics, as soon as I figure out how to upload them from camera to mac laptop


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My brother's dog had a bad experience with Acana LB puppy. His pup had the runs for months when he was on that food. The vets kept saying it 'shouldn't' be the food causing it, but as soon as we switched him to something else, his stool firmed up within a day.

I wouldn't be giving puppy food to a two year old, though. There's lots of high calorie types of kibble for extra-active dogs. Acana LB puppy is 420 cals/cup. I would look for kibble that is closer to a 500 cals/cup.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Well, mine was on one kibble and he had the explosive runs. Put him on Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach and the runs cured over night. Thought for sure we would have an issue with switching to Acana but we didnt. 

Acana Sport and Agility has 475 cals per cup


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

Keltey is going to be one on Oct 20 and we've been feeding her Acana Grain Free since she was about 4 months. We did feed her the Acana GF with chicken, can't remember which that was I think Prairie maybe. She was doing good on it but we did notice the odd soft stool (not runny) and she was having issues with skin irritation (hot spot/staph infection) the vet suggested it could be allergy related (among other things)...when she suggested that I did mention the softer stool and anytime I gave her a rawhide she'd have the runs so we knew she had sensitive tummy. When we needed to buy a new bag we stayed with Acana GF because we liked it but used the Grasslands which is Lamb based...she's been awesome on it. No skin irritations, good firm stools...I give her 1 cup 3 times a day because she's pretty active. She is a healthy 59 lbs and the vet is very pleased with her (as are we LOL). For us the Acana Grasslands is working well and Keltey likes it (although I'm sure she'd eat anything offered to her haha) Good luck on finding what works best for your baby, I agree with the others, maybe the puppy formula is just to rich for adult dog.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

QUOTE=A1Malinois;1819526]Some vets do not know what a healthy weight looks like because they are so used to seeing over weight dogs. Could you post a couple pics of your girl?

Here are the pics as promised.



















He isnt on Ranchalnds yet, I have to email the company to see if they use any beef from the effected facility or whatever the issue is. Ultra is that Natural Balance Ultra? If so they are made by Diamond which has recently had a salmonella recall and a few years ago melamine issues in their kibble. I would just go back to Acana rather then get her used to a new food now only to upset her and switch again[/QUOTE]

No it is Nutro Ultra. Have you ever heard of Honest Kitchen dog food?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Honestly, her weight looks fine to me. 

Yes, I have heard of Honest Kitchen and I do like them but its expensive to feed. Another thing I would suggest is adding some canned food to her diet. Try Acana, add 1/4 cup to her evening meal of a good quality canned food. Or, look into this new food I am trying on Lincoln (I am mixing it in with his Acana in his evening meal)

AIR-DRIED DICED RAW PET FOOD | D.N.A. Pet Food, Inc.

I personally do not like Nutro. There is only 334 cals per cup in that food where Acana High Energy is 475 cals per cup.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Millie'sMom said:


> Thank you for the info, I like the look of both the Lamb/Apple and the Duck/Apple. She seems to be doing a lot better on the Ultra, I think I will keep her on that for a while, and then switch her very gradually back to one of the Acana singles. While Ultra is not my first choice, it seems to agree with her.



Personally I would stick to a food that most likes my dog than one I most like for my dog. Some dogs simply do not do well on grain free diets and Acana imparticular contains 'exotic' botanicals that can be bothersome to dogs. What is it you like about Acana and don't like about Ultra (presumably Nutro)?

It's hard to ascertain a dog's condition from photos alone. She looks on the thin side but many young Goldens are. Other basic thoughts are if she has been wormed recently? Did they run a full thyroid panel on her? How active is she? Is she a breeding, working, show or agility animal?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Garfield said:


> Personally I would stick to a food that most likes my dog than one I most like for my dog. Some dogs simply do not do well on grain free diets and Acana imparticular contains 'exotic' botanicals that can be bothersome to dogs. What is it you like about Acana and don't like about Ultra (presumably Nutro)?
> 
> It's hard to ascertain a dog's condition from photos alone. She looks on the thin side but many young Goldens are. Other basic thoughts are if she has been wormed recently? Did they run a full thyroid panel on her? How active is she? Is she a breeding, working, show or agility animal?


Firstly, not all Acana is grain free. The formula I mainly feed is not grain free. Nutro contains ingredients like rice, rice bran etc. I believe Nutro was involved in the Menu Foods recall back in 2007 where many pets died from melamine contaminated wheat gluten ( I think it was wheat gluten). I would be careful about feeding a food made by a company involved in a recall that severe in nature where tons of dogs died including one of my own. 

Acana has had one recall, for larger fish bones and it was not their fault it was the company they order their fish from had a screen malfunction.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

A1Malinois said:


> Honestly, her weight looks fine to me.
> 
> Yes, I have heard of Honest Kitchen and I do like them but its expensive to feed. Another thing I would suggest is adding some canned food to her diet. Try Acana, add 1/4 cup to her evening meal of a good quality canned food. Or, look into this new food I am trying on Lincoln (I am mixing it in with his Acana in his evening meal)
> 
> ...



Thanks for your opinion, it never hurts to have a second pair of eyes look at something. I guess if you are not worried about them being to thin, then you are worried about them being overweight, or some other issue. 

I personally don't like Nutro either, but it was what she had been on as a young puppy with no problems. I didn't realize there calorie count was so low, it was not easy to find on the bag. I have some of the Merrick canned food, Grammies Pot Pie etc, in the cupboard, she will love you for your suggest to add some.

I know a supplier, where I can get the Honest Kitchen for about the same as a 30lb bag of Nutro Ultra ($65), so I will keep that at the back of my mind.

The new DNA food you are trying, are you ordering it on line, or is there a supplier in the GTA?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Millie'sMom said:


> Thanks for your opinion, it never hurts to have a second pair of eyes look at something. I guess if you are not worried about them being to thin, then you are worried about them being overweight, or some other issue.
> 
> I personally don't like Nutro either, but it was what she had been on as a young puppy with no problems. I didn't realize there calorie count was so low, it was not easy to find on the bag. I have some of the Merrick canned food, Grammies Pot Pie etc, in the cupboard, she will love you for your suggest to add some.
> 
> ...


I am buying from a supplier in the GTA ( I am in Niagara). If you want to PM me your location when you have enough posts to do so, or post here what area your in and ill see what I can dig up for you. You can add canned food the Merricks are pretty good. Id love to get Honest Kitchen for that price lol then I could afford to feed it...

I do not own a Golden Retriever but heres a pic of my Belgian Shepherd. Hes a solid 60lbs. As you can see hes a perfect weight, though some vets would argue hes to thin. 3 years ago he weighed 75-80lbs...he was over weight then.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I do not own a Golden Retriever but heres a pic of my Belgian Shepherd. Hes a solid 60lbs. As you can see hes a perfect weight, though some vets would argue hes to thin. 3 years ago he weighed 75-80lbs...he was over weight then. 

He is a very good looking dog. 

My girl is definately solid at 45 lbs. She is solid muscle, and very fit. She spends most days retrieving for 6hours or more. I guess I too am use to seeing the much bigger "English" style goldens and allowed myself to be convinced that she was too small and her food was part of the problem.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Millie looks great to me! Beautiful dog!


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

A1Malinois said:


> Firstly, not all Acana is grain free. The formula I mainly feed is not grain free. Nutro contains ingredients like rice, rice bran etc. I believe Nutro was involved in the Menu Foods recall back in 2007 where many pets died from melamine contaminated wheat gluten ( I think it was wheat gluten). I would be careful about feeding a food made by a company involved in a recall that severe in nature where tons of dogs died including one of my own.
> 
> Acana has had one recall, for larger fish bones and it was not their fault it was the company they order their fish from had a screen malfunction.


No, not all Acana is grain free, but it is all higher than average in protein. That and some ingredients don't work for all dogs. I don't personally feed Nutro but would if it were best for my dogs and I do not recall their kibble being manufactured by Menu or part of the 2007 recall which was largely from rice protein contaminates. 

As an aside, each company and their manufacturers are responsible for ensuring ingredients are checked for purity prior to the addition to their foods whether it be melamine, fish bones or other. Menu, Nutro & Champion have had quality control failures that were their fault. None of this is meant to be critical or argumentative, just factual and trying to see what the OP is looking for to offer some comparable alternatives that they are more comfortable feeding.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Garfield said:


> No, not all Acana is grain free, but it is all higher than average in protein. That and some ingredients don't work for all dogs. I don't personally feed Nutro but would if it were best for my dogs and I do not recall their kibble being manufactured by Menu or part of the 2007 recall which was largely from rice protein contaminates.
> 
> As an aside, each company and their manufacturers are responsible for ensuring ingredients are checked for purity prior to the addition to their foods whether it be melamine, fish bones or other. Menu, Nutro & Champion have had quality control failures that were their fault. None of this is meant to be critical or argumentative, just factual and trying to see what the OP is looking for to offer some comparable alternatives that they are more comfortable feeding.


My formula is 25% protein thats pretty common protein level no? Personally, I would rather deal with a company whos screen malfunctioned and allowed bigger fish bones to pass vs a company that murdered hundreds of animals with melamine contaminated food from China. Champion pet foods is 100% China free.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Garfield said:


> Personally I would stick to a food that most likes my dog than one I most like for my dog. Some dogs simply do not do well on grain free diets and Acana imparticular contains 'exotic' botanicals that can be bothersome to dogs. What is it you like about Acana and don't like about Ultra (presumably Nutro)?
> 
> It's hard to ascertain a dog's condition from photos alone. She looks on the thin side but many young Goldens are. Other basic thoughts are if she has been wormed recently? Did they run a full thyroid panel on her? How active is she? Is she a breeding, working, show or agility animal?


I went back to Nutro Ultra, because she had done well on it as a young puppy. She was not on grain free Acana, she was on large breed puppy. I like Acana because it is Canadian-made. I don't have to be worried about getting it across the border, there were shortages of Ultra a few years ago, when Canadian regulations changed. Acana is more calorie dense and appears to have fewer fillers and it is $10/bag cheaper (not really an issue, but a nice bonus). I would prefer there was less rice (whole rice, ground rice and rice bran) and no beet pulp in the Ultra food. Just my personal preference

She has been to the vet and had her heart, thyroid, blood and stool checked. She has been wormed and given a course of metronidazole. She is extremely active, she spend approx 6 hours a day retrieving a ball, as well as accompanying me on trail rides. She is a sport dog, working on hunting, agility and herding.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

A1Malinois said:


> My formula is 25% protein thats pretty common protein level no? Personally, I would rather deal with a company whos screen malfunctioned and allowed bigger fish bones to pass vs a company that murdered hundreds of animals with melamine contaminated food from China. Champion pet foods is 100% China free.


Those bones in Champion foods could be an even more immediate threat than the melamine which, again, Nutro kibble was not part of, so not sure why you keep making that false accusation. And FYI, hardly any dog food (including Champion lines) that contains vitamins & minerals is 100% China free.

As for Acana, even the botanicals in their more moderate protein formulas (of which the LBP formula is NOT) can bother dogs' digestion. Not saying Acana is a bad food, just that it may not be the best option for the OP's dog.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Garfield said:


> Those bones in Champion foods could be an even more immediate threat than the melamine which, again, Nutro kibble was not part of, so not sure why you keep making that false accusation. And FYI, hardly any dog food (including Champion lines) that contains vitamins & minerals is 100% China free.
> 
> As for Acana, even the botanicals in their more moderate protein formulas (of which the LBP formula is NOT) can bother dogs' digestion. Not saying Acana is a bad food, just that it may not be the best option for the OP's dog.


Nutro was in fact involved in the recall of 2007 Nutro Products - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also, I would be more concerned about melamine then I would be a couple larger then normal bone fragments from fish. Hundreds of animals died from the 2007 recalls, have not read one case that died from Champion Pet Foods bone shard issue. Champion is 100% China free. The new food I feed DNA pet foods is also, China free.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

A1Malinois said:


> Nutro was in fact involved in the recall of 2007 Nutro Products - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Also, I would be more concerned about melamine then I would be a couple larger then normal bone fragments from fish. Hundreds of animals died from the 2007 recalls, have not read one case that died from Champion Pet Foods bone shard issue. Champion is 100% China free. The new food I feed DNA pet foods is also, China free.


Both recalls had potentially serious consequences and, not to belabor, the Nutro KIBBLE was NOT part of the recall as it was neither made by Menu nor contained the offending ingredient. Also, "China free" means the food ingredients may not be sourced from China, but if you researched further than what is printed on the bag, you'd find that some of the vitamins & minerals contained most certainly are.  This is true of human supplements as well.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Garfield said:


> Both recalls had potentially serious consequences and, not to belabor, the Nutro KIBBLE was NOT part of the recall as it was neither made by Menu nor contained the offending ingredient. Also, "China free" means the food ingredients may not be sourced from China, but if you researched further than what is printed on the bag, you'd find that some of the vitamins & minerals contained most certainly are. This is true of human supplements as well.


If they are China free how could anything possibly come from China they would have to claim so on the bag....

Nutro was involved in the recall, they built their own manufacturing facility shortly after the recalls. I lost a 7 month old puppy because of the melamine. Im pretty much up to date on which labels were involved in that recall so I can not feed them to my current dogs and risk them dying as well in case of another F up which I am sure will happen


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

A1Malinois said:


> If they are China free how could anything possibly come from China they would have to claim so on the bag....


Don't take everything at face value. So long as they do not purchase anything directly from China, they can claim the food is China free, even though the vitamin mix (or any other ingredients) they get from their suppliers is at least partly sourced from China (which has a cornerstone on many micronutrients). It's similar to the ethoxyquin labeling practices.




> Nutro was involved in the recall, they built their own manufacturing facility shortly after the recalls. I lost a 7 month old puppy because of the melamine. Im pretty much up to date on which labels were involved in that recall so I can not feed them to my current dogs and risk them dying as well in case of another F up which I am sure will happen


Apparently you're not as versed as you claim as you refuse to acknowledge that Nutro kibble, which is the subject of discussion here, was not involved in that recall. I completely understand being leary of certain manufacturers (and the whole industry in general), but Nutro is not one I'd currently red flag, especially if my dog did well on it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Only Nutro canned food was involved in the 2007 melamine recall. See the FDA site and click on the Nutro foods. It will tell you exactly what was involved.

Melamine contaminated Pet Foods - 2007 Recall List


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Only Nutro canned food was involved in the 2007 melamine recall. See the FDA site and click on the Nutro foods. It will tell you exactly what was involved.
> 
> Melamine contaminated Pet Foods - 2007 Recall List


So Nutro was in fact involved in the recall, guess im pretty well versed  I do not care if it was just ONE can recalled from a company, its enough to be sour in my books. Maybe because Nutro has built their own facility now, maybe thats enough for some people to trust them because doing so kind of shows they care about our pets but for me I am not to sure. I may of been born in the morning, but it certainly was not yesterday morning. 

I believe it was mostly canned food that was involved? I know I was feeding canned mixed in with my dogs Science Diet *gag*. I bought several different types of canned


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

A1Malinois said:


> So Nutro was in fact involved in the recall, guess im pretty well versed  I do not care if it was just ONE can recalled from a company, its enough to be sour in my books. Maybe because Nutro has built their own facility now, maybe thats enough for some people to trust them because doing so kind of shows they care about our pets but for me I am not to sure. I may of been born in the morning, but it certainly was not yesterday morning.
> 
> I believe it was mostly canned food that was involved? I know I was feeding canned mixed in with my dogs Science Diet *gag*. I bought several different types of canned


Again, anyone versed or wise would see that Nutro kibble was not part of that recall, so it is not only a false but irrelevant non-point. Nutro is not my first feed choice, but poor manufacturing is not the reason why.

BTW, the recall involved certain brands of both kibble and cans.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Garfield said:


> Again, anyone versed or wise would see that Nutro kibble was not part of that recall, so it is not only a false but irrelevant non-point. Nutro is not my first feed choice, but poor manufacturing is not the reason why.
> 
> BTW, the recall involved certain brands of both kibble and cans.


The company Nutro was involved in the recall. I never specified kibble exactly, when a company is involved with the recall they are involved regardless of if it was their kibble or if it was their canned food involved...its still Nutro. 

I would personally rather feed something that doesnt hold the risk of murdering my dog, what if they F up again and theres yet another recall? I choose to stick with Champion Pet Foods because they have their own facility where they ONLY produce Acana and Orijen as well as their treat line.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Millie'sMom said:


> I went back to Nutro Ultra, because she had done well on it as a young puppy. She was not on grain free Acana, she was on large breed puppy. I like Acana because it is Canadian-made. I don't have to be worried about getting it across the border, there were shortages of Ultra a few years ago, when Canadian regulations changed. Acana is more calorie dense and appears to have fewer fillers and it is $10/bag cheaper (not really an issue, but a nice bonus). I would prefer there was less rice (whole rice, ground rice and rice bran) and no beet pulp in the Ultra food. Just my personal preference
> 
> She has been to the vet and had her heart, thyroid, blood and stool checked. She has been wormed and given a course of metronidazole. She is extremely active, she spend approx 6 hours a day retrieving a ball, as well as accompanying me on trail rides. She is a sport dog, working on hunting, agility and herding.


You have one ambitious and attractive pooch on your hands! Thanks for the info. I have Canadian colleagues that have had great success with Nutram, Precise and Horizon, but there are many other viable options out there as well. If you could provide some choices (particularly moderate performance formulas) that are readily avail to you, it might help point you in a better and more specific direction.

ITM, I encourage you to weed through this thread () for helpful suggestions to a familiar Canadian poster with a similar concern. 

Keep in mind that caloric comparisons should only be made by weight/lb not by cup and the makeup of those calories and the quality of the ingredients should also be taken into account. As should feeding trials and reputation. And I wouldn't be opposed to feeding a food with moderate, quality grain(s) provided they agree with your dog. They are actually good for helping maintain energy and weight and I personally don't know of one performance dog that does not have them included in their diet. I'd also look for a limited ingredient formula with as close as possible to 25-30% protein, 15-20% fat, and <4% fiber.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Garfield said:


> You have one ambitious and attractive pooch on your hands! Thanks for the info. I have Canadian colleagues that have had great success with Nutram, Precise and Horizon, but there are many other viable options out there as well. If you could provide some choices (particularly moderate performance formulas) that are readily avail to you, it might help point you in a better and more specific direction.
> 
> ITM, I encourage you to weed through this thread () for helpful suggestions to a familiar Canadian poster with a similar concern.
> 
> Keep in mind that caloric comparisons should only be made by weight/lb not by cup and the makeup of those calories and the quality of the ingredients should also be taken into account. As should feeding trials and reputation. And I wouldn't be opposed to feeding a food with moderate, quality grain(s) provided they agree with your dog. They are actually good for helping maintain energy and weight and I personally don't know of one performance dog that does not have them included in their diet. I'd also look for a limited ingredient formula with as close as possible to 25-30% protein, 15-20% fat, and <4% fiber.


I know several dogs personally that are hard performance dogs who are doing wonders on a raw diet or grain free kibble, my Malinois was one of those dogs. He was on raw a year back for a couple years and he did wonders. GO is also another option.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

A1Malinois said:


> The company Nutro was involved in the recall. I never specified kibble exactly, when a company is involved with the recall they are involved regardless of if it was their kibble or if it was their canned food involved...its still Nutro.
> 
> I would personally rather feed something that doesnt hold the risk of murdering my dog, what if they F up again and theres yet another recall? I choose to stick with Champion Pet Foods because they have their own facility where they ONLY produce Acana and Orijen as well as their treat line.


You implied the kibble (which I repeatedly specified) and used inflammatory and untrue language that 'the company murdered tons of pets.' In fact, very few Nutro products were recalled and, of those, it was volunitarily as a precaution...I don't know of any verified deaths from that particular recall. Not to mention that those items are now self manufactured by Nutro themself anyway as is/was the kibble which was not made at the same facility or at particular risk.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Garfield said:


> You implied the kibble (which I repeatedly specified) and used inflammatory and untrue language that 'the company murdered tons of pets.' In fact, very few Nutro products were recalled and, of those, it was volunitarily as a precaution...I don't know of any verified deaths from that particular recall. Not to mention that those items are now self manufactured by Nutro themself anyway as is/was the kibble which was not made at the same facility or at particular risk.


When I said Nutro was involved in the recall that was what I meant....Nutro. I didnt say Nutro kibble or Nutro canned, I used Nutro as a whole. 

I lost one to that recall. In fact, several people lost dogs to that recall.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Garfield said:


> You have one ambitious and attractive pooch on your hands! Thanks for the info. I have Canadian colleagues that have had great success with Nutram, Precise and Horizon, but there are many other viable options out there as well. If you could provide some choices (particularly moderate performance formulas) that are readily avail to you, it might help point you in a better and more specific direction.
> 
> And I wouldn't be opposed to feeding a food with moderate, quality grain(s) provided they agree with your dog I'd also look for a limited ingredient formula with as close as possible to 25-30% protein, 15-20% fat, and <4% fiber.


Thank you, I have to keep her busy or she gets into trouble. It sounds like you are not from Canada. I am aware of Nutram and Horizon, but not Precise. I am not far from Toronto and we have an amazing Feed Store that carries a wide variety, from Dog Chow and Beneful to ZiwiPeak and just about everything in between.

I am not opposed to feeding rice, but I don't think it should be 3 of the first 6 ingredients. My biggest objection is beet pulp. I am aware of it from the horse industry, it is an inexpensive way of providing calories and fibre to "hard to keep" horses.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Millie'sMom said:


> Thank you, I have to keep her busy or she gets into trouble. It sounds like you are not from Canada. I am aware of Nutram and Horizon, but not Precise. I am not far from Toronto and we have an amazing Feed Store that carries a wide variety, from Dog Chow and Beneful to ZiwiPeak and just about everything in between.
> 
> I am not opposed to feeding rice, but I don't think it should be 3 of the first 6 ingredients. My biggest objection is beet pulp. I am aware of it from the horse industry, it is an inexpensive way of providing calories and fibre to "hard to keep" horses.


I dont like beet pulp either. I prefer oatmeal to rice though


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Oatmeal is in there too, between the different kinds of rice.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

INGREDIENTS
Fresh deboned wild boar*, fresh deboned lamb*, fresh beef liver*, fresh deboned pork*, lamb meal, peas, salmon meal, russet potato, herring meal, fresh whole eggs*, fresh deboned bison*, potato starch, fresh deboned salmon*, pacific whitefish meal, fresh deboned walleye*, salmon oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), sun-cured alfalfa, pea fiber, dried organic kelp, pumpkin, chicory root, carrots, spinach, turnip greens, apples, cranberries, blueberries, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, niacin, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium.


These are the ingredients of the food we feed Maddie & Basil. What do you think?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> INGREDIENTS
> Fresh deboned wild boar*, fresh deboned lamb*, fresh beef liver*, fresh deboned pork*, lamb meal, peas, salmon meal, russet potato, herring meal, fresh whole eggs*, fresh deboned bison*, potato starch, fresh deboned salmon*, pacific whitefish meal, fresh deboned walleye*, salmon oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), sun-cured alfalfa, pea fiber, dried organic kelp, pumpkin, chicory root, carrots, spinach, turnip greens, apples, cranberries, blueberries, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, niacin, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium.
> 
> 
> These are the ingredients of the food we feed Maddie & Basil. What do you think?


Looks great! . Looks like Orijen Regional Red


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

A1Malinois said:


> Looks great! . Looks like Orijen Regional Red


You realize that when all is said and done, all that expensive "fresh" meat only accounts for about 1.5lbs, or about 6% of the final product.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

There are a few things I've learned not to argue about.....
Politics
Death penalty 
Abortion

Dog food!!!!:--keep_silent:


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> You realize that when all is said and done, all that expensive "fresh" meat only accounts for about 1.5lbs, or about 6% of the final product.


Thats according to you  You will say anything to bash another company and get people to believe your cow poo to promote the foods you rep for.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

WasChampionFan said:


> You realize that when all is said and done, all that expensive "fresh" meat only accounts for about 1.5lbs, or about 6% of the final product.


Water, water everywhere and ne'er a drop to drink.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

artbuc said:


> Water, water everywhere and ne'er a drop to drink.


"And all the boards did shrink'


----------

